
64-way SIMD implementation of the DES cipher(1997) [pdf] - dragontamer
http://www.cs.technion.ac.il/users/wwwb/cgi-bin/tr-get.cgi/1997/CS/CS0891.pdf
======
dragontamer
I was studying some GPU randomization stuff, when I eventually came across
this peculiar implementation of the DES Cipher.

The important thing to note, is that the DES-cipher is a 64-bit block cipher.
But instead of implementing DES "normally", this implementation in the paper
implements DES as if it were on only a 1-bit machine. Each of the 64-bits on
your typical 64-bit computer represents a different DES "thread" that is
running.

Alas: modern ciphers are better designed and probably don't have any "slack"
like DES did in the 90s. Modern ciphers are just so well designed, that you
probably can't get a speedup from such an odd technique.

Nonetheless, the 1-bit implementation of DES S-Boxes is truly innovative, and
is worth reading the paper alone. If it was useful in DES in the 90s, this
optimization technique might be useful in some modern code somewhere...

The paper may be old, but its got some really funny, and cool, ideas.

